# Настройка VPN (unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute')

## LMAoD

Добрый день.

Уже второй день без перерыва пытаюсь найти решение установки vpn соединения во время установки.

на команду # pon insys выдается сообщение об ошибке unrecognized option 'replacedefaultroute' на дебиане/ubuntu по утверждению провайдера все должно работать со следущими настройками:

```
/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

login    *    password    *

/etc/ppp/peers/insys

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

pty "pptp 10.1.0.100 --nolaunchpppd"

name login

remotename insys

require-mppe-128

ipparam insys

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

maxfail 0

# route add -host 10.1.0.100 gw 10.0.0.3

# pon insys
```

под SuSe у меня интернет настроен через kvpnc со следующими настройками через GUI:

```
Connection type: PPTP

VPN gaterway: 10.1.0.100

Network Routes:

replace default route 1

Use additional network routes 1

и прописано следущее:

Remout Network: 10.1.0.0 /19

Use gaterway 10.0.0.3

Use interface eth0
```

В самой сети настройки:

```
IP: 10.0.6.16

netmask: 255.255.248.0

широковещательный IP: 10.0.7.255

DNS: 10.0.0.3

Шлюз: 10.0.0.3
```

Во время установки сеть настраиваю:

```
# ifconfig eth0 10.0.6.16 broadcast 10.0.7.255 netmask 255.255.248.0 up

# route add default gw 10.0.0.3

в /etc/resolv.conf добавляю строчку nameserver 10.0.0.3
```

а так же интересует как реализовать раздачу сетевых и интернет ресурсов с eth0 в сеть на eth1 и как реализовать дальнейшее автоматическое выполнение уже на init 3 на установленной системе до введения Login/pass. соединения с интернетом и раздачу в сеть по eth1

Заранее благодарен

PS: при удалении опции replacedefaultroute на команду pon insys выдает Created /dev/ppp device

```
livecd linux # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.1.0.100      heaven.hvn      255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

10.0.0.0        *               255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         heaven.hvn      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

heaven.hvn ip: 10.0.0.3

# ifconfig

не отоюражается ppp0 только eth0,1,2 и lo

----------

## fank

описание такой же проблемы с объяснением

http://fixunix.com/ppp/62413-unrecognizecd-option-replacedefaultroute.html

replacedefaultroute убери из конфига

что дает

```
ping 10.1.0.100
```

также убери

```
require-mppe-128

nobsdcomp 

nodeflate
```

проверь, что в ядре собрал модуль для поддержки MPPE(также собери модули для deflate, bsd compression) и что он загружен

```
modprobe mppe

lsmod | grep mppe
```

добавь в конфиг опцию

```
debug
```

и смотри по логам подробный вывод pppd и pptp

----------

